# Western Flyer /  Lonon Flyer



## dogdart (Sep 21, 2010)

Picked up this Western Flyer a while back , have been unable to find info on it . Looks like Raleigh built ? Any ideal of age ? value ? I'm a Balloner guy , but I like this bikes formal attitude .


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 21, 2010)

The Sturmey rear hub will have a 2 digit year stamped on it, 57 being 1957. I don't know much about these, but it does look Raliegh-ey!


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a Raleigh for sure.  I've had a bunch of them over the years, never seen one with a Western Flyer badge, though.  These are my favorite bikes, really.
Here's a really good site for reference;
http://sheldonbrown.com/english-3.html


----------



## dogdart (Oct 6, 2010)

Hub is marked 66 . Anyone want to buy it ? Or trade for Balloon stuff


----------



## dogdart (Oct 8, 2010)

Correction : Hub is marked 63


----------



## gold street customs (Oct 12, 2010)

Heres my 62 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11713-62-Western-Flyer-(-made-in-England)


----------

